# Joomla - Super admin problems



## jayphillips1 (Oct 7, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone out there could help with my problem:
I've recently installed Joomla, things look okay except for this...
when i log into as super administrator I cannot gain access to
areas such as user manager. If anyone can help with this it
would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scott786 (Jul 10, 2008)

I was using Joomla for a school project a month or two ago and had some problems with it.

To trouble shoot have a look down here and see if there are any of the same scenarios

[LIST = 1]
[*]Site stored on a network drive that is mapped from different computers
[*]Site is "local"
[*]Using Xampp or windows equivalent
[*]Moving the site around a lot.
[*]Check that the Super Admin isn't logged in at the front end of the site.
[/LIST]

I had a couple of problems with these and so did my teacher when he tried to mark it.

Scenarios 1,2 and 3 were solved generally by restarting my computer and logging back in. Joomla seems to do something funny when I used it for the first time. Try also restarting Xampp if you have it. If this doesn't work try a combo of the two.

Scenarios 4. If you are moving the site from one location to another it will generally blow up. Not much to do but not move it.

Scenarios 5. Log out from the front end. The problem is probably a safety precaution against changing your own rights while still logged on.

HTH


----------

